# SQFT Pricing?



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Any thoughts on sqft pricing for large lots? I'm trying to refine my bidding a little. Thanks for any and all ideas.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

we do all our estimates off of a square foot price we have a minimum and have found we stay competitive with our bids this way up to 3 acres...after that the price seems to drop dramatically here.


----------

